# CAMERA UPGRADE



## drdimento (Sep 10, 2013)

I currently have a Canon 5D Mk2 and 7D and 580 EXii Speedlites and need some help making sure I am making the right decisions regarding camera and flash choices for the upgrade.

First, I shoot Weddings, Commercial, and some video and/or cinema work.  I have two telephone zoom lens and two primes all of which have pretty large apertures that I am happy with and don't plan on changing.  I like to use camera flashes and currently have the Canon 580 EXii's using the often temperamental Pocket Wizard TTL5 flash control system and my understanding is that the 5D Mk3 will control the 600 EX-RT's just like the Pocket Wizard does (when of the PW works right of course).

IMPORTANT - Important to me is to use one media for all cameras and similar camera layout and/or hardware (imagers, processors, etc.)

CURRENT DECISION - 

Cameras: 5D Mk3 and 6D
Flashes: 600 EX-RT

Does anyone out there reading this think I'm making the "right" choice?  Should be another choice(s)? Any comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 11, 2013)

Why are you wanting to upgrade. It sounds to me like you already have great equipment to do everything you need.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Sep 11, 2013)

I do not think that the 5diii will trigger the 600 all by itself. I also don't think we have enough information. How many 580s are you using and how many 600s are you planning to buy?

When you shoot, are you lighting every shot, or are you using available light? If you're using available light, are your using 2.8 zooms? 


Now to answer your questions: I do feel like the 5d3 is a significant upgrade over the 5d2, but I think you'd be wiser to save some money and use the 5d2 as a backup instead of buying a 6d. Also, the 580 is a more than capable flash, and I'd suggest trouble shooting what's going on with you're triggers instead of replacing the flashes.


----------

